# Assassin snail eating shrimp?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Can/will assassin snails eat shrimp? 

I added 2 assassian snails last week to cut down on the army of ramhorn snails in my 5.5g chi tank (fry/pfr shrimp). Today i took a good look and can only seem to find 5 shrimp ... there should be closer to 10 in there.. Could the assassins have eaten them?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I doubt it. They'll eat the dead for sure though.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

from the research ive done on them they shouldnt, especially with a plentiful source of snails, but ive seen alot of forum posts about people asking this very question, some people say to check if they've climbed into the filter, a photo of your tank could give people a better idea of where they could be, im sure someone on here will be able to help you out,
im also curious as i plan to add some crs to my tank


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

My girl friend seems to be obsessed with picking snails out of the tank.. i half wonder if she took away to much of their food away. Its a fluval chi, so they cant really get into the filter on this one.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't have any issues with my assassins and dwarf shrimp anyways. Even if when I didn't have the correct GH at first and some struggled with their molt the snails left them alone.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

beautiful tank , im guessing theyre just hiding in that lush vegetation


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank ya!

I hope they are still in there! after careful searching im up to 6... so 3-4 still missing..hopefully alive  Atleast the berried female is still doing well


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So I came home to 2 dead shrimp beside my assassin snail

I have 1 berried and 2 lower quality pfr shrimp left. 
One freshly molted. Tested the water ammonia 0 nitrate 5 which is normal for my tanks. There only 3 fish left in the tank and its heavily planed so my only thoughts is the assassin snail.

There was 2 assassins in that tank..,, I moved out the bigger one to a different tank


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If a snail killed your shrimp, they had it coming.


----------



## SpeedFactor (Dec 1, 2011)

Are the shrimps dying after a water change? Looks like a similar situation that I had before. I had PH fluctuations after a water change and lost 1or2 shrimps everyday for a week before it settled again


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The last water change was 4 days ago (Thursday). I don't believe my tap water has change but I can test the tank and the tap to compare. My other tanks seem to be doing fine but you never know


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Ph from the tank and the holding bucket tested the same


----------

